# Bus Probleme



## KR-TKD (11 Juni 2011)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem,

meine Visu zeigt mir stendig Verbindung abgebaut und direkt danach wieder Verbindung aufgebaut und das weit über 100 mal in 8 Stunden meine CPU 314 2DP zeigt mir keinen fehler. Selbst wenn ich meinen Rechner anschließe und online gehe bricht die Verbindung dauernt ab. Stecker sind alle in Ortnung.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juni 2011)

Oops ... meine Glaskugel streikt gerade ... so muss ich also fragen :

Wer kommuniziert mit wem ? Also welche Visu ?
Über welchen Verbindungsweg ? MPI, PB, Ethernet, ...?
Hängt an dem Verbindungsweg sonst noch etwas dran - wenn ja, was ?

... und nach der Beantwortung sehen wir dann vielleicht klarer ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## KR-TKD (11 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

läuft über MPI,und daran ist noch eine weitere CPU und 2 Toutchpanel, und am Profibus hängen eine Heizungsregelung eine 7 Sementanzeige und ein Umrichter von Siemens Micromaster


----------



## JesperMP (11 Juni 2011)

2 CPUs und 3 HMIs auf MPI.

Das ist schon etwas. Es kann sein das die MPI Bus ist einfach überlastet.
Wie viele Variabeln, in alle HMIs ?
Wie schnell werden sie aktualisiert ?
Was passiert wenn du eine von die andere Touchpanels entferne, oder beide ? Funzt dann dein "Visu".


----------



## Approx (14 Juni 2011)

In der Hardwarekonfig unter den Objekteigenschaften der CPU findet man die Verbindungsrecourcen. Dort mal nachschauen, wie viele Verbindungen maximal zulässig sind bzw. schon benutzt. Hatte schon mal einen ähnlichen Fall mit einer 300er CPU auf die mehrere WinCC-Server zugreifen sollten (sporadische Abbrüche).
Gruß Approx


----------



## KR-TKD (14 Juni 2011)

Danke für eure unterstützung......Fehler behoben.....

Danke noch mals.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juni 2011)

Und ... woran hat es gelegen ?


----------



## KR-TKD (15 Juni 2011)

In einem Stecker ( kein Busstecker ) sollte laut plan grün auf pin 1 und rot auf pin 2 sein eine seite stimmte die andere war leider auf 2 und 3 aufgelegt.


----------

